# 4, 5 instruments in orchestra?



## Schapp (Oct 2, 2009)

Can anyone kindly give me a tip on few pieces of classical music where I can distinguish four or five different instruments playing? I am conducting a reseach on auditory perception in people with high functioning autism and unfortunately apart from Overture to William Tell by Rossini I haven't found anything useful in my own library so far...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_ by Benjamin Britten is what comes immediately to mind.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Schapp said:


> Can anyone kindly give me a tip on few pieces of classical music where I can distinguish four or five different instruments playing? I am conducting a reseach on auditory perception in people with high functioning autism and unfortunately apart from Overture to William Tell by Rossini I haven't found anything useful in my own library so far...


Try the *Leonore III Overture*, my favorite Beethoven overture.

This video may be helpful, as the camera focuses on each new group of instruments as it comes in; and Beethoven himself brings in each group gradually, which also aids the listener in identifying each new instrument.

Or you can select a later part of the piece (say, around 4:30 or 5:50), where everything's going at once, if you want a greater challenge of discernment.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Copland's original version of Appalachian Spring is for 13 instruments, and it's very transparent orchestration; if I remember correctly, many times there are only a few of the instruments playing, and the full ensemble almost never play at once.


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Copland's original version of Appalachian Spring is for 13 instruments, and it's very transparent orchestration; if I remember correctly, many times there are only a few of the instruments playing, and the full ensemble almost never play at once.


Hi,

Appalachain spring is really a great orchestration as, this a ballad that includes all double string sqartet, Flute, bass, clarinet, bassoon and piano.

Thanks!!


----------



## Schapp (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone, that was really helpful..

Patrik


----------

